# TODAY'S PROJECTS



## REC (Jul 11, 2020)

Over and above losing the two to three gallons of water due to the heat in the shop, I got around to a couple of the last additions to the 20" Binge Group. The '55 Cantilever was the first one up, and it is a little ballooner that caught my eye off Fleabay early this year. It didn't look like it needed much to get it back to being a rider, and today proved that out. The second piece was a little '49 Juvenile (DX), that has been here for a couple of years, but has been ignored due to some "Buttinski" projects that have come through the door since it did. I'm still waiting for some pieces that I didn't manage to pick up since its arrival, but that should be here within the next week or two.
Here are the before/after shots as of today...







And the Juvenile:











More to come in a week or two
REC


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 11, 2020)

Glad you are making progress on some projects. Too dang hot here to mess with projects since I can no longer work inside the house. It's 114 in the shade on my patio right now. 
That little DX is sweet!


----------



## REC (Jul 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Glad you are making progress on some projects. Too dang hot here to mess with projects since I can no longer work inside the house. It's 114 in the shade on my patio right now.
> That little DX is sweet! View attachment 1227400



114 in the shade.... Yeouch! 
I don't know what the temperature was in the shop this afternoon, but I was soaked and dripping within ten minutes of going in there today. I went through about half a roll of paper towels trying to stop dripping all over the stuff I was working on. This weather is left of normal by a long shot. Anyway, I just went and took a shower... I now feel like a different person.... Probably look like one too!
REC


----------

